# CTT December



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

please anyone here know when CTT December issue will go on sale in retail outlets?

I really want to read and see all that PTC has done in his current layout am sure plenty of pictures we have not seen yet as well as reading about the various construction phases.

thanks


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

EB,

According to the November CTT issue, the December CTT issue goes on sale at retail locations on Nov 6th -- just 2 weeks away now. I definitely plan to buy that issue. 

David


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

U subscribe, so I expect to get it. Been waiting a long time for time.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I have an online subscription. I should be getting it within a week, I think.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I am anxious to get mine to see Brian's layout. I also hope to see Roger Carp at Trainfest in a couple weeks.

Art


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Saw Roger at York and tried to sneak a peak. He said, “Sorry, they are all back at the office. They will go out soon.”

He had a lot of praise for Brian and Elizabeth and the layout.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Rocky Mountaineer thank you will look at news stand on November 6th


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

A stranger at York in the Blue Hall Friday engaged me in a talk about trains, and he started extolling the merits of CTT. I hadn’t been a subscriber for years, but yesterday I thought it would be nice to see the PTC article, and give CTT another try. I subscribed to the digital edition and the December issue was there. 

Great article, well written with a nice diagram of the layout, good photos of the layout, and a nice one of Brian and Elizabeth.

IMHO CTT has improved since I left a few years ago. 

Congrats Brian!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Weird. I don’t have it available yet.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I haven't received my paper copy yet, but I went on CTT's website and looked at the promo for the Dec issue. It certainly looks like they have done a great job of Brian's layout. Cover shot and all. Way to go Brian and Elizabeth.

Art


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Indeed... the preview video for the December CTT looks great. This will definitely be a "keeper" issue. 

Congrats Brian and Elizabeth!!!

David


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I knew there was something I forgot to do at York!! Like Craig I haven’t subscribed to CTT for many years. But I’ve been wanting to subscribe again. I can’t tell you how many times over three days that I walked past the CTT booth and told myself to sign up while I was there. 

I’ll just sign up online.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2018)

Here's the cover as shown on the Classic Toy Trans website.

View attachment 469594


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice shot, you hit a home run this time Brian.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

Brian, I have to admit that the gold colored engine certainly catches your eye and makes a bold statement. From the few pictures that I saw on the CTT website, it looks like they did an excellent job on the photography. The scenes were breathtaking. Any time you have Roger Carp and Dennis Brennan flying out to do the job personally, you know that you have done well.

Congratulations on your masterpiece! I can't wait to find the issue in my mail box and curl up in my favorite train magazine reading chair and enjoy it.

Art


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2018)

John, this is the second time that we have gone through this experience and I must say that *Roger and CTT have been by far the best to work with.* They first and foremost keep their word and their professionalism is without equal. They take responsibility for photographing the layout and writing the story. They regularly kept us informed with their progress. I cannot say enough good things about them. 

If any forum member or visitor to the MTF is considering an article about their layout, I strongly suggest that you contact Roger Carp at Classic Toy Trains. Take my word, you will not be disappointed by working with the best, both in size and quality.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2018)

Just finished reading the Cover article on my digital copy of the December 2018 Classic Toy Trains and it is AWESOME!!!

The Article is very in-depth and fun to read and the photography was Top Notch. I was impressed at just how thorough the article was in presenting this beautiful layout. 

As for the layout: No surprise here. It's a MASTERPIECE!!!

Congratulations Brian and Elizabeth and thank you for sharing your vision with us.

Emile


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I have always preferred how CTT does a layout visit review...each includes a detailed diagram of the layout with dimensions and indicators of where each photo was taken, it really puts the reader in the room.

Glad to be back on board with CTT, I got the digital and hard copy subscription, just a few dollars more, that way I can keep the mag for further review, or pass on the magazine to a friend, or a newbie.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Frank53 has an article in this issue.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

Today I received my long anticipated paper copy of the Dec CTT featuring Brian & Elizabeth's layout on the cover. So, I had to get a cup of coffee and enjoy reading it.

Brian, beautiful layout! You and Elizabeth have done a great job creating a stunning visual impact. My favorite is the Grand central Station scene. The Dept. 56 skyscrapers, Elizabeth's paintings on the backdrop all combine to give it that festive, down town NYC look and feel during the holidays. Makes me want to come to the city and attend Broadway plays and visit the Stage Deli.

Roger and Dennis did a great job with your layout. You guys should be very proud.

Art


----------



## michrr714 (Oct 1, 2015)

I hope my issue is in the mailbox when I get home. I'm looking forward to seeing Brian's layout.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2018)

My copy wasn't in today's mail. Maybe tomorrow. I'll be impatiently waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

My copy of CTT arrived in today's mail. Way to go, Brian and Elizabeth!!:appl::appl::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

Great story and photos...…..but I must admit I was surprised that Brian wore a pink shirt for the photo of himself and Elizabeth. What happened to your *favorite color??*


John


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2018)

"Real" men wear pink too, John.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> "Real" men wear pink too, John.




Oh good...……..I can keep my pink shirts!! But there will never be room for a pink train in my collection. That's where I draw the line.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2018)

Don't tell Elizabeth that John, pink is her favorite color.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2018)

Skunked again! My CTT didn't arrive today. I hope the mailman brings it tomorrow. Maybe the third time's a charm for me.


----------



## cliff24g (May 24, 2012)

*Received my CTT Issue*

Brian,

I was looking forward to this issue. The layout looks great. As I said in the Marklin Commercial post, you have been an inspiration to me as I move forward with my baseball themed Department 56 layout/Lionel Layout. The following Department 56 Stadiums will be present in the layout; Fenway, Ebetts, Comiskey, Wrigley, Yankee Stadium (old), Yankee Stadium (new) and Busch (new).


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2018)

That sounds like it will be a fun layout, Cliff.

I'm hoping my copy of CTT will be in today's mail.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't see a Dodger Stadium on the list. That's what they get for losing two World Series in a row. LOL

Go Cubs (next year)

Art


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2018)

Being a long time Braves fan (over 70 years), I agree, no Dodgers Stadium, or Chavez Ravine as it was for many years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

*Skunked again!*

No CTT today. It seems I will be the last person to get the December CTT.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I get digital and have not gotten.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

Forrest, I guess we Floridians are the caboose of delivery. With the digital subscription do you download the magazine so you always have it? I've never tried digital so I don't really know how it works.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> Forrest, I guess we Floridians are the caboose of delivery. With the digital subscription do you download the magazine so you always have it? I've never tried digital so I don't really know how it works.


I am not sure how Zinio actually works. I click on an issue and it pops right up. All the past issues are in my library. I really like it. Use it on my iPad. It looks great. 

I always thought digital was available before print shipped. Guess not


----------



## cliff24g (May 24, 2012)

Country Joe said:


> That sounds like it will be a fun layout, Cliff.
> 
> I'm hoping my copy of CTT will be in today's mail.


Thanks Country Joe. I am looking forward to starting after the holidays. I am calling the layout city "Hot Stove" (where the season never ends).


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Got my issue today. Great article Brian. Love those elves. Station scene is beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks, Don. Roger and Dennis did a super job.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Got my issue today. Wonderful article Brain and Elizabeth. _Fantastic _layout.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks, Lee. Means a lot coming from our resident "Master Modeler".


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

No CTT in today's mail so I'm still waiting.

Is it here yet? How about now? Wait, maybe this is it? Nope.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

Loved the video, Joe. Being a big dog person, it is hard not to appreciate it. Dogs get really attached to their owners.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Got my copy in today’s mail, and went straight to page 38. That was after reading “From the Editors desk”. Great article, and congratulations to both Brian & Elizabeth.:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Country Joe said:


> No CTT in today's mail so I'm still waiting.
> 
> Is it here yet? How about now? Wait, maybe this is it? Nope.


Glad I'm not the only one that didn't get it yet. I was starting to think they missed me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

You are welcome Brian. I know you love dogs (I do too) so I looked for a video that had a dog that expressed how I feel waiting for CTT to arrive.

This is one of my favorite cartoons. I love both cats and dogs but they have very different personalities.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

Lehigh74 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that didn't get it yet. I was starting to think they missed me.


I understand how you feel, Bob. Maybe we will each get our copy tomorrow. Maybe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks, teledoc.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Brian & Elizabeth, I hoped you would been at York this past Oct. Meet, but things got in the way. I still had a great time, (first York), and I never left the Orange Hall, the whole weekend. I spent 4 hours on Wednesday, with Bruce Greenberg, having my Prewar Torpedo variations, photographed for his next issue of the 1929-1941 “0gauge catalogue. It won’t be in print until 2020.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

Hopefully, we will see you in April, teledoc.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There have been meets where I never get out of the Orange Hall, this time I actually hit a few of the member halls, and even got a set of K-Line passenger cars, I knew Brian would be pleased.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

*"even got a set of K-Line passenger cars, I knew Brian would be pleased"*

Yes I am, John.


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

I received mine the other day, a great issue. Brian's layout was the highlight for me - wish there were more pictures of it! 

Where do those elves come from?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

Paul, they came from an educational toy maker. They are no longer available. We have 600 of them. Elizabeth hand painted all of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

*Skunked again!!!*

No CTT in today's mail.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

no digital either


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm here in Ct. and haven't received mine yet either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm surprised so many of us haven't received our copy yet since Art received his on Monday. I normally don't care when it comes but since Brian and Elizabeth's layout is in this one I'm really excited about it and not being very patient.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

Should be in your hands by the first of next week. They told me the 6th for most of their subscribers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks for the info, Brian.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Fabforrest said:


> no digital either


Forrest, I don't understand that. One would think all digital subscribers should have access at the same time once the digital version is released. Have you called CTT customer service?

David


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I did. Thought maybe my subscription had expired. In my experience, digital always arrived first. 

They told me it was going out next week. ??


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Finally got mine......great layout and article, Brian!
Peter


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2018)

Fabforrest said:


> I did. Thought maybe my subscription had expired. In my experience, digital always arrived first.
> 
> They told me it was going out next week. ??


That doesn't make any sense. Since I don't get digital I may not understand how it works but everybody should get it at the same time since it doesn't have to travel by mail. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks Peter.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just got mine in the mail. Sorry Joe, you might be “the last guy”.

Probably the best article I ever read in CTT. Probably because I have met Brian and Elizabeth.

A great layout. Glad that we were privileged to see it being built

But there are a few things I don’t understand. The article talks about switches, but I don’t see any on the layout plan. Also says this was Elizabeth’s first model railroad, but I’m sure I remember that she was involved in the last PE layout.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2018)

Bob, there is only one for the siding that serves the 115th Anniversary train. Partially hidden from view by scenery.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I am joining the crowd because my hard copy of CTT arrived today.

Beautiful cover. That will attract a lot of store buyers. The gold edition is a show stopper. Well written and told Brian & Elizabeth story nicely. Loved the last section. "SO DO IT!" We know who they are talking about.  

So proud to be a friend of Brian and Elizabeth and a member of this forum. We are so blessed to have them as our mentors in so many parts of the O gauge hobby.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Can't wait to pick up my copy at B&N or maybe Hennings on Tuesday, 11/6. That should be the day retail stores carry this issue.

David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm having Bill save me a copy when it comes in at the store.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

I looked all over at hobby shops walgreens and barnes and noble so will have to stay in the dark until I find it but then its like an early Christmas gift one can open it now am anxiously waiting to read this.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

EB, hang in there.... Nov 6th is the day for retail shops. If anybody gets it early, it's likely to be a train specialty store. But I think the B&N's of the world will have it on Tuesday... perhaps Monday evening if you're lucky and they put it on the shelf.

David


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I just noticed there is a Menards catalog inserted in the December CTT. The cover is made to look like an old Lionel catalog cover with the Lionel/Menards lettered viaduct. But instead of a boy looking over the bridge, it's Jack the German Shepard.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> I just noticed there is a Menards catalog inserted in the December CTT. The cover is made to look like an old Lionel catalog cover with the Lionel/Menards lettered viaduct. But instead of a boy looking over the bridge, it's Jack the German Shepard.


Lehigh, I also noticed that. It appears Menards has had a great deal of success in O gauge. More power to them and grateful they continue to play this role.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2018)

My copy arrived in today's mail. YIPPEE! I can join the Bravo! chorus.

Brian, it's an outstanding article with great pictures. You and Elizabeth did a fabulous job. The city scene is truly fabulous. You and CTT get 5 stars and 2 enthusiastic thumbs up. Super job all around. BRAVISSIMO!!!

Forrest, did your copy arrive today?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2018)

Happy that you finally received your December CTT today, Joe. Many thanks for your kind words. CTT did a bang up job. We could not have asked for anything better. Everything they promised, they did. Refreshing as this is not always the case.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Digital arrived at 11:15pm Monday. Yeesh.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

PTC at long last I was able to purchase December ctt issue what a nice read and the photos are fantastic as well you both have created a nice looking layout that captures the essence of holiday travels. may you both enjoy running the trains and am sure some small additions to the scenery effect might happen as time moves on.
maybe I missed it in prior post sharing some photos as you were creating this layout of the lake area if you havent posted a photo of it can you at some point post one would like to see how it looks.
a humourous story I went to barnes and noble as I called them and they had finally received this issue of ctt so I get there look in area where train magazines are and no ctt magazine to be seen!
well it seems as you and spouse unknowingly created a garden in the city layout as that's where I found the december ctt issue in the gardening section!


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

Every once in a while I guess I need to buy a copy of CTT to remind me why I quit buying CTT. Very disappointing, especially the review of the Polar Express! For the price there should have been much more content, very thin!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Well I began to think that my copy went to Hawaii but it finally arrived. I can't think of any other superlatives that haven't been said already.
Congradulations Elizabeth & Brian. :appl::appl:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks Spence, you are a good friend.


----------

